# Did I miss something



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, did I miss something? I know the pacific NW have tons of riders. I don't see very many people posting on here about rides. A friend of mine rode last week over at Cannon Beach. 
I am afraid this the PNW thread is going to die. I don't want to see that happen. 
Regards.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

All the regional sub-forums are dying. Northern CA was pretty much the most active for a really long time and it is totally crickets now. There are probably no more than 15 regular posters to rbr right now.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I rode Monday and Tuesday. It got really hot around noon. I plan to ride Thursday and Friday but may not post a report. It’s supposed to be hot again.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, I'll bite. I did the Barlow Pass 400k on Saturday organized through SIR (Seattle International Randomneurs). Great challenging course including the 15 mile gravel climb up Barlow Pass on the Mountain Loop Highway. 37 misguided souls started out and I'm not certain how many finished, but I think the majority made it. Only two had pulled out when I left the finish. 

If you're looking for riders in the region, sometimes you have to actively seek them out if you aren't riding for a team or hooked into the local road, cx, or mtb scene. There's a 600k and 1000k next month...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

